# simple relabeling



## mlwingco (Jul 23, 2008)

hello I am new on this site and i was just wondering what is the simplest way to relabel t-shirts i already have the tees and was wondering how do i take the labels that are already on the shirt, off because i cant find no one that can do this for me, im in boston just in case someone knows someone in boston that knows a re-labeler any where through the net or whatever i need one bad

Another question I had was has anyone ever put there label on the shirt without taking off the original label


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

While you are waiting for more answers to be posted, this would be a good place to start your research:

relabeling related topics at T-Shirt Forums

You would probably need a sewing machine and possibly a seam ripper to do your own relabeling.


----------



## Malu (Jun 1, 2007)

If you are hiring a screen printer, you could ask them if they could do the relabeling. My screen printer sews in our woven label for 25 cents a piece. If you are thinking of removing the original tag, it will cost you a little more. If not, you can check out the phone directory for seamstresses. You're best bet would be to look at local clothing manufacturers, but the ones I spoke with wanted a promise of a long-term commitment. Good luck.


----------



## markw18 (May 8, 2008)

you can also try and see if the local cleaners will do them. there are a few cleaners in my area that do tayloring and sewing.


----------



## Boogy (Jun 30, 2008)

Ask a few different screen printers in your area. They usually have contacts of places that specialize in re-tagging since they presumably print on shirts that are tagged. I know when I was first looking for someone to re-tag for us I called at least 20 different dry cleaners and tailor shops and they all wanted $2-$3 per shirt. One place I called wanted $5 per shirt. Our embroiderer put us in contact with a place that specializes in re-tagging that charges $0.25 to remove the old label and sew in our custom label.


----------



## vexx78 (Oct 15, 2008)

I got quoted $1-$2 per shirt at a local dry cleaners. Way too expensive. I'll have to look for a different company. Anyone know a shop in the DC metro area?


----------



## blahblahblah (Apr 2, 2008)

The problem with relabeling is the original stitching will never match. Very tedious procedure in relabeling to get it to look like original sewing. You can get it to match very similar to original but if you look closely at it you can see the extra stitching and how it tries to connect.

My family business does this for some clients and range varys dependent on quantity size.


----------

